# Wie erstelle ich ein LOGO



## Karnak (12. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Da ich erst vor kurzen Angefangen habe, mich mit diesem Programm zu beschäftigen, würde ich mich über ein paar Tipps im Bereich der Logoerstellung freuen. Was ich unbedingt beachten sollte? 

 Vielleicht hat sogar einer von euch ein Tutorial*G*.


MFG

Karnak


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Kurz und knapp: http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/logodesign.htm

Wenn die Hauptseite wieder online ist, sind dort auch jede Menge weiterer Tutorials bezüglich PS zu finden.

Gruß vom ALF


----------



## Karnak (12. Februar 2004)

OK THX(Thanks), dass Tutorial hilft mir weiter.

Ich hätte dann trotzdem noch mal eine Frage.
Was assozieriert ihr mit Marketing? Irgendein Symbol das ich in meinem logo hineinbringen könnte, den mir fällt im Moment leider kein passendes ein.


----------



## Clubkatze (12. Februar 2004)

Also mir persönlich fällt gerade nichts ein...aber ich hab mal n Blick auf mein Marketingbuch geworfen


----------

